# New Dutch Academy



## dafnis

I very much enjoyed this past Friday a concert by the New Dutch Academy under direction of Simon Murphy in The Hague.
The program was:
- von Dittersdorf: Ouverture t "Doctor und Apotheker"
- Wranitzky: Concert for 2 violas in C
- Mozart: Symphony no.35 in D "Haffner"
- Mozart: Ouverture from "La clemenza di Tito"

Specially the first 2, which I must say I did not know, were great. The violas concerto is full of surprises, will try to find whether it´s been ever recorded. The Mozarts were sublime, with this rather little (in size) orchestra that plays on original instruments.
If interested in them I also saw during the concert that they´ve signed and already recorded some CDs with the Pentatone label.


----------

